# Katzenwels ( Zwergwels ) im Teich



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

wer hat Erfahrungen mit einem __ Katzenwels ( auch __ Zwergwels genannt ) im Gartenteich gemacht.

Mein Fischbesatz besteht aus zwei Koi, 8 Goldorfen, 3 Nasen und ca. 18 -20 Shibunkins. 
Die Shibunkins haben eine Größe zwischen 2 - 5 cm. Es sind zu viele und damit der Bestand nicht weiter ansteigt, sondern eher dezimiert wird, habe ich gehört, das hier ein Zwergwels Abhilfe schaffen würde.
Ist das richtig, oder hat der __ Wels im Gartenteich nichts zu suchen ?  Die anderen Fische sind zwischen 15 und 25 cm groß und sollten durch den Wels nicht in Gefahr sein.

Letztes habe ich Tage damit verbracht, junge Shibunkins rauszufangen, aber da hatte ich auch noch Abnehmer.  

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

hallo jackie,

mit __ katzenwels habe ich leider keine erfahrung - aber ich denke ein sonnebarsch oder die schärfere variante ein __ flußbarsch sollte dein problem aufjedenfall in den griff bekommen.

betätige mal suche nach sonnenbarsch - hatten wir schon mal diskutiert.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Danke Jürgen, 

die ganzen Beiträge über __ Sonnenbarsche und zum Thema __ Raubfische habe ich mir heute schon durchgelesen und was manche noch alles so in Ihre Teiche setzen um dem Fischnachwuchs vorzubeugen.
Ich habe nur nichts genaues gefunden, was den __ Wels angeht.

Ich denke, ein __ Flußbarsch wird zu groß. Jetzt tendiere ich zwischen Sonnenbarsch und Wels, vorausgesetzt beide können im Teich überwintern. Habe heute auch gelernt, das sogar Krähen und Elstern sich an den Jungfischen zu schaffen machen. Die in meinem Garten leben, aber leider nicht. 

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand, der einen Wels für diese Zwecke im Teich hat.

Gruß Jackie


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

hallo jackie,

das problem beim __ wels ist einfach seine unbändige fresslust nach allem was ihm in den mund kommt - welse in gewässern sind sehr verphönt und es wird versucht ihren bestand einzudämmen da ein großer welsbestand in der lage ist monokulturen zu schaffen.

bezeicne ihn eifach als müllschlucker - was man reinwirft ist weg. 

deshalb ist mir pers. ein wels zu heikel im teich.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Apr. 2004)

Katzenwelse sind wirklich fressmaschinen.Die stopfen sich noch weiter voll auch wenn sie keinen Hunger mehr haben essen,essen,essen.......

Die Viecher kriegt man auch nicht mehr aus großen Teichen raus.Ich würde eher einheimische arten nehmen (die könnte man zur not auch in einem etwas größerem Fluss oder See aussetzten wenn sie mal zu groß werden ohne das man gleich die Fauna und Flora verfälscht).


(Fluss-)__ Barsch sind eigentlich eher langsam wachsende Fische.Nur kriegen die das maul auch nicht voll genug und wenn sie sich mal an einem etwas größerem vergreifen wird der verletzt (besonderst die den Fisch schützende Schleimhaut wird in mitleidenschaft gezogen).Bei Hechten gibts das selbe problem (die können beutefische fressen die bis zu 2/3 ihrer eigenen Körperlänge haben,dementsprechend vergreifen sie sich dann auch an den etwas größeren.....)

Prinzipiel würde ich empfehlen "Räuber" ohne Zähne zu nehmen (das sind meist dann allesfresser und verhungern nicht gleich weil keine geeigneten beutefische vorhanden sind
__ Döbel zum beispiel.....

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 
ich hatte in meinem teich ca. 30 kleine Goldfische, und ich dachte mir auch als erstes ,,Ach ein __ Wels muss her" doch als ich ihn einsetzte hatte ich nach 1 Monat  0 Goldfische und 1 Wels. Allerdings war es kein __ katzenwels, sondern ein Waler die fressen noch lieber und werden ziemlich groß.

Doch mittlerweile hab ich Spaß an meinem jetzt ca. 40 cm großen Waler


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

__ Waller werden groß,sehr groß.......
Waller brauchen so viel futter auch nicht.Sie liegen dauernd nur faul am Gewässergrund und haben mehr erfolg bei der Jagd als andere räuber ,brauchen also weniger Nahrung um ein kilo Körpergewicht zuzulegen als __ Hecht und __ zander (Deswegen ist der Waller eigentlich keine fressmaschine und wird zu unrecht verachtet).

Waller wachsen sehr schnell (mit 6jahren können sie schon 1m lang sein) und werden sehr groß,sind also für kleine teiche nicht geeignet.Auch haben sie ein riesen Maul im vergleich zur körpergröße,was den Kois und anderen teichbewohnern nicht gefällt.


Hat ihrgendjemand schonmal __ Döbel im Teich gehabt???
Sind auf jedenfall ein versuch wert!!

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

ich halte vom __ aitel zum bestandregulieren ebensowenig wie von regenbogenforelle oder __ orfe..zwar sind sie in der natur auch relativ oft räuberisch unterwegs aber im teich ist es halt dann doch gemütlicher das den andern fischen angebotene futter zu fressn....
ich hab meinen teich abgelassen und über 1000 jungfische rausgeholt..außerdem meinen koi und meinen schuppi und spiegler...jez haben die __ störe wieder ein bisschen mehr platz ..

lg stu


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Ich habe gestern ein aquarianer getroffen der ein einheimisches Fischbecken hat.Laut seiner aussage sind die __ Döbel die er mal in seinem Becken hatte sehr an den anderen Fischen interessiert gewessen,deswegen mustsen sie wieder raus....

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

das war bei meinem nicht der fall...kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an wie sich das tier bisher in der freien wildbahn hauptsächlich ernährt hat!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hi.

__ Döbel kann ich auch empfehlen. Hatte mal einen ca. 20 cm großen Döbel und ca. 10 kleine (ca. 5cm) Döbel. Nach eniger Zeit war nur naoch der Große Döbel da.
Ich würde __ Sonnenbarsche empfehlen, die sind meiner Meinung nach am besten. Und die vergreifen sich auch nicht an den etwas größeren Fischen.



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

In Tierbüchern ist als Nahrung von ausgewachsenen krebsen der etwas größeren Arten (__ Edelkrebs,Flusskrebs) __ Frösche,__ molche und fische angegeben.....

Ist das richtig???
Wäre doch auch eine möglichkeit die brut zu beseitigen......

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

sorry aber kein krebs fängt nen gesunden fisch..dass is ne ausnahme! der beseitigt nur verletzte fische und gegebenenfalls den laich aber das wars!
übrigens die fressen auch emmentaler!


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juni 2004)

@Stu-fishing:
Nicht alles was in Tierbüchern steht kann man glauben,deswegen hab ich nochmal nachgefragt.....
Mein Flusskrebs im AQ frißt Frolic!!

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

richtig!und sowohl meine persönlichen erfahrungen im aqua und in freier wilbahn sagen eben aus dass allerhöchstens verletzte fische gefangen werden können!


----------

